# Need Help with a Colnago...



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

About to pull a trigger on a swap from a Colnago CX-1 to a Colnago EPS. Will Campy Record 11 speed transfer over to the EPS without headset issues? Thanks


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugh, the groupset has nothing to do with the headset. But, in short the answer is: Yes!


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

19surf74 said:


> Ugh, the groupset has nothing to do with the headset. But, in short the answer is: Yes!


Of course- the headset is not part of the groupo. Sorry just did not think this through while at work. I read that the 2010 CX-1 has an integrated headset- it wont transfer. I will have to buy a headset for the EPS. Is that right? Thanks again.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Good news for you. The CX-1 comes with a "semi-integrated" headset, which means it will be pretty average considering the quality of Colnago's accessories these days. So you won't be able to transfer it over...

Which means you'll be able to get a Campagnolo or Chris King headset. Which is a serious upgrade.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

gordy748 said:


> Good news for you. The CX-1 comes with a "semi-integrated" headset, which means it will be pretty average considering the quality of Colnago's accessories these days. So you won't be able to transfer it over...
> 
> Which means you'll be able to get a Campagnolo or Chris King headset. Which is a serious upgrade.


Ok-Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

socal-k said:


> Of course- groupo is not part of the groupo. Sorry just did not think this through while at work. I read that the 2010 CX-1 has an integrated headset- it wont transfer. I will have to buy a headset for the EPS. Is that right? Thanks again.


As far as I know, all 'nagos (just like any other framesets) are shipped including a headset. My C59 did, and I don't expect the EPS to be any different in that respect. 

Other than that, I never understood people's fascination with headsets. They're among the simplest and most unconsequential parts of a bike I could think of. As far as I can tell, just about any headset will work fine, pretty much forever, and there's no noticeable difference between a Chris King and just about anything else.

In any case, the headset that comes with your EPS should be perfectly fine.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Pirx said:


> As far as I know, all 'nagos (just like any other framesets) are shipped including a headset. My C59 did, and I don't expect the EPS to be any different in that respect.
> 
> Other than that, I never understood people's fascination with headsets. They're among the simplest and most unconsequential parts of a bike I could think of. As far as I can tell, just about any headset will work fine, pretty much forever, and there's no noticeable difference between a Chris King and just about anything else.
> 
> In any case, the headset that comes with your EPS should be perfectly fine.


...bought off of Ebay as new- does not state it comes with a headset. Pictures show it without one. I'll assume I need to buy one. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

It's "gruppo " or group but not groupo.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

My EPS came with a headset. It's an integrated one with different size top and bottom in the new style.


----------

